# Your Favorite Chinese Food....



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright guys... I'm kinda hungry, and I decided Chinese food it was... 

Made me think, I wonder what everyone on here likes?


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

LOVE asian in general! I am partial to sesame chicken when I feel like eating badly! LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Crab Rangoon is the best. And General Tso's chicken


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Crab Rangoon is the best. And General Tso's chicken


Dude crab rangoons.... Don't get me started I LOVE EM!

And I like anything spicy, but I love a good honey chicken.

I like Thai food too, Pho is awesome!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I like Thai food too, Pho is awesome!


Pho is not Thai food. It is Viet food.:hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

YUNGSTER said:


> Pho is not Thai food. It is Viet food.:hammer:


Right you are.....

If any of you haven't tried Vietnamese food then you should. It is 10 times better than Chinese food anyday. It's got more kick to it!

Just don't jump in and order Pho..lol. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

YUNGSTER said:


> Pho is not Thai food. It is Viet food.:hammer:


Oooooo SNAP!! LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yesss crab rangoons!! and some boneless ribs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta get some fried pot stickers.......hhmmmmmmm


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Me love chinese food long time!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love honey chicken, egg rolls ( shrimp or pork). Fried rice ohh wantons. Yummy......I think maybe we will have to go out for chinese this weekend.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Almond Boneless Chicken. OR Chicken Chow Mein. YUMMY. <3


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

Panda Express's orange chicken.
Top of the line Chinese food if you ask me


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

YUNGSTER said:


> Pho is not Thai food. It is Viet food.:hammer:


Sorry for not knowing, I'm mexican! :hammer::hammer:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

This totally made me want Chinese food and now Im searching for a restaurant by me!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> This totally made me want Chinese food and now Im searching for a restaurant by me!!!


There's a place here that's really cheap, but you have to order 15 dollars worth, so you better have someone with you to eat it... HAHAHA


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hahah. dang! why do you hafta spend $15?! thats crazy. theres an amazing restaurant like...30 mins from me...but...THATS TOO FARRRR when Im being lazy today. LOL.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> hahah. dang! why do you hafta spend $15?! thats crazy. theres an amazing restaurant like...30 mins from me...but...THATS TOO FARRRR when Im being lazy today. LOL.


for delivery..... minimum charge

and there's another place, it's a buffet, if you do buffet to go, they charge around 4 bucks a lb, so two people could easily eat a nice portion for 8-12 bucks

I ended up having pizza today though... Didn't wanna fork out 15 dollars for two days worth of chinese..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DELIVERY!!!!!????!!!! Delivery Chinese?! OMG! Thats like Heaven! Ive never seen or heard of that! JEALOUSSSSSS.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> DELIVERY!!!!!????!!!! Delivery Chinese?! OMG! Thats like Heaven! Ive never seen or heard of that! JEALOUSSSSSS.


WHAT?! Wow it must really suck in Michigan LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

No shows, freezing weather, Detroit Lions...and now! Chinese doesnt deliver?! Michigan is THE FAIL!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hahaha i miss my chinese delivery now that we live in BFE... I like Pepper steak


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I love everything!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> I love everything!


hahaha yeah that's why buffets are the best LMAO


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

True, especially the inexpensive ones. LOL


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

Shrimp fried rice.
Orange Chicken.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sushi. . . . . . . . peanutt butter chicken, teriaky chicken on a stick, pot stickers.
i just had china one buffett yesterday I love that place the crab rangoon is awesome


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Shrimp and Broccoli....My wife and son don't like sea food so I have to where ever I can get it...lol

now my Daughter in NYC is like me she'll try anything once....I don't know if that's a good thing or bad?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Orange Chicken= ♥.

LOL.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Chicken teryaki with bown rice and vegetables


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i like asian food so much i have a Lahoo girlfriend lol

jk

my fav. is Lopp- its like ground pork spiced up and served on raw lettuce, it sounds plain but with all the spices and lemongrass, its AMAZING

somtimes thai people call it "larb" tho


----------

